

Blizzard Wins $88 Million in Private Server Lawsuit - ulysses
http://www.geekosystem.com/blizzard-private-server-lawsuit/

======
ulysses
There's also some discussion about it on arstechnica:
[http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/08/the-88-million-
se...](http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/08/the-88-million-server-
private-wow-server-op-loses-big.ars)

